# Connecting new drywall up to painted walls



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture? There may be an easier way depend on how deep and what type this texture is, there's dozens of different "textures".
I just can not imaging sanding texture and 4 layers of paint off being faster or less mess then just removing and replacing the sheetrock.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes it will stick. You can sand most of the texture off or smooth it with joint compound let dry then tape. sand or smooth back at least a foot from the corner. You biggest problem is going to be matching the texture. Post a couple pics and with can probably help with this


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

As ToolSeeker said it will definitely stick. If it's gloss paint, the compound will tend to get more "craters" (air bubbles) in it so you may have to pull an extra skim coat...


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

typically tape with green cgc tape mud and it'll be fine and when skimming you may get air bubbles. To avoid this from the start prime the painted surface with an oil based primer. Now with your textured walls who knows you'd have to post a picture


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

What is green cgc tape? And I don't understand putting oil primer over what is probably latex paint when your going to prime and paint with latex paint again when your done.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not following this either....


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Drywall mud will stick just fine to old painted plaster or drywall.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

sorry! if you use cgc paper tape and cgc green lid mud it will stick to the painted surface without bubbling, im canadian i believe in the states cgc is usg or something like that? and for glossy walls where you tend to get bubbles in the mud because the mud wont stick the glossy surface using a oil based primer prior to mudding seems to fix the problem.


----------

